# [pc] mobo defekt?



## vinc5nt (8. April 2003)

Hallo, 
Ich bin am Ende, mein 2pc nervt mich total. Er friert unregelmäßig ohne erstichlichen Grund ein. Wäre toll wenn mir jemand sagen könnte wie ich das beheben kann, aber hoffen tue ich auf eine diagnose, damit ich weiß welche komponenten ich austauschen muss. 
Anfangs dachte ich es liegt an den Temperaturen, aber nach einem zusatzlüfter offenem Gehäuse und einem Gehäuselüfter, denke ich, ist es kein "normales" Temp Problem. 

Auftauchen der freezes : vorwiegend in 3d spielen (gfxcard wurde aber schon erstetzt) nach 20 min oder aber auch erst 1 std
manchmal auch ausfall der Tastatur oder maus ohne freeze. 

System: qdi legend kinetiz 7t mainboard
athlon 1200
1x256sdram pc100
standard soundcard
standard netcard
gforce2mx 32mbs (wurde schonmal gewecheslt mit gfroce3)
2 Hdds
eine 8 eine 40 beide an einem IDE Kabel
einen Brenner als cd LW
230 Netzteil 
neustes Bios 

das ist alles was mir einfällt jetzt würde ich gerne wissen ob das mobo für solch komische ausfälle verantwortlich sein kann ... vor langer zeit hab ich damal versehentlich leicht in das mobo mit einem Schraubenzieher gestochen (gleich neben der CPU) danach lief er jedoch normal, die probleme traten erst jetzt auf, ganz urplötzlich oihne verenderungen. Kann es an Problemen liegen die zwischen nvidia und dem mobo bestehen liegen ( cpU ) ?

danke


----------



## dfd1 (9. April 2003)

Wenn ich dein System so ansehe und du sagst dass es vorwiegend bei 3d Games geschieht sage ich dass dein Netzteil zu schwach ist... 230 Watt ist schon ein bischen dürftig.

Ansonst kann es ja wirklich nach deinem "Unfall" mit dem Schraubenzieher am Mobo liegen, obwohl mir da schon manches ohne irgendwelche Folgen passiert ist...


----------



## Jamonit (9. April 2003)

> zusatzlüfter offenem Gehäuse und einem Gehäuselüfter



bedeke bitte, dass manche gehäuse geschlossen sein müssen um eine gute luft-zirkulation zu gewährleisten... je nach anordung der lüfter..


----------



## crazykenny (9. April 2003)

Hi vinc5nt!

ich würde mal dein OS "generalüberholen". Am besten formatieren, oder falls du knoppix (linux on CD) hast empfehle ich wärmstens deine HD zu "nullen". 

Wenn du jetzt dein OS neu draufmachst, würde ich es auf der schnelleren HD installieren (wahrscheinlich deine 40er) oder auf ner komplett neuen (5400 up/m +).

Deine 8 er Platte würde ich nur noch als Slave betreiben (bremst nämlich enorm). 

Schau zudem mal nach ob deine HDs richtig gejumpert sind (Master, Slave).

Ich glaube eher nicht, dass das Ganze an deiner Hardware (Mainboard) liegt.

Du könntest lediglich mal den CPU-Fan und deine Wärmeleitpaste "erneuern".

Viel Spass beim rumprobieren 

/crazykenny


----------



## Paule (9. April 2003)

> Viel Spass beim rumprobieren



ich glaube , dass er dadrauf garnichtmal sone lust hat...
ich denke auch ,dass es am netzteil liegt , weil das wirklich sehr sehr dürftig ist mit 230w , es kommt halt auch noch auf die qualität an , wenn es ein gutes enermax wäre ,ok , aber wenn es nen wirklich sehr billiges ist , dann bringt das erst recht nicht  genug leistung...die alten athlons ziehen ja auch recht viel strom , dazu noch 2 hdd's....hm hm hm 
leih dir einfach mal nen nt von deinem freund , oder schliess wenigstens die ganzen sachen , die du nicht benötigst (z.B. cd-rom , 2te hdd) ab....

Grüße

Paule


----------



## crazykenny (10. April 2003)

@ Paule
natürlich war das ironisch gemeint...



> Viel Spass beim rumprobieren



Was ich allerdings seltsam finde, dass der Rechner vorher auch lief. Kann das sein, dass der Rechner plötzlich mehr "Saft" braucht?

Naja warten wir mal das Ergebnis des NT Tausches, bzw. das "abklemmen" der unnötigen Verbraucher.

Bis denn
/crazykenny


----------



## vinc5nt (10. April 2003)

also ich hab nochmal alles platt gemacht und neu partitioniert. Am Netzteil liegt es glaube ich nicht weil ich hab den PC Bestand testeshalber (bin numal ein fauler Bub ) auf eine hdd und gfxcard reduziert und genau das gleiche Spiel. 
Was ich noch vergessen hatte zu sagen ist, dass das alles schonmal viel schlimmer war, da schmierter er nach 5 oder 15 sek alleine im OS ab! und die tastatur/Maus ging einfach flötten. Daraufhin hab ich USB ausgestellt, andere Maus rangestöpselt und in BIOS etlichen Leistungsfördernden Krahm (RAM, AGP fast write und AGP 4x ausgestellt) umgestellt und schwubs die wubs lief er ab und an besser, JEDOCH auch langsamer . 
Also am Netzteil liegt es glaube ich nicht, hab ja alles stromfressendes rausgenommen und vor dem plötzlichen stimmungswechsel des PCs ging ja auch alles so. 
Auf Grund des merkwürdigen Verhaltens des PCs kein schema, etc. hab ich nun absolut kein Plan mehr was kaputt ist(Ram, "mobo"???, CPU kanns nicht sein hab ich schon ausgewechselt, gfx card, etc) Das dumme ist auch, dass ich die einzelteile auch nicht verkaufen kann per ebay oder so, denn ich weiß ja nicht was defekt ist... 
Wie kann ich denn rauskriegen ob es am mobo liegt oder nicht? // kann es auch an defektem Ram liegen ?

danke


----------



## Gi.Joe (12. April 2003)

*dazwischen quatsch*

hatte das selbe Problem, manchmal ist er nach 20min abgesuckt, manchmal nach 60...

Problem: Der Lüfter hinten am Netzteil hat sich nicht gedreht, das Ding wurde heiß, und hat sich abgeschaltet. Bei mir auch nur bei 3D Spielen, surfen gin, solange ich wollte! Kontrollier das bei dir mal, entweder du reparierst es, oder baust den Lüfter aus, bzw. den neuen ein.

Hoffe ich konnte dir helfen


----------



## vinc5nt (13. April 2003)

leider dreht sich der Lüfter des Netzteils noch  ... aber viel luft saugt der irgendwie nicht an ... also man merkt keinen direkten luftstrom, wenn man aber den Schraubenzieher reinsteckt hört man schon was  ...


----------

